# Hotter n Hell 2007



## SlowFast

The big cycling event of the year for many folks here in Texas and other unfortunate souls outside our Great State, the Hotter n Hell 100, is now four weekends away. I haven't made an appearance there since 2003, and I must say I'm looking forward to it. My questions for all of you...

(1) Are you going?

(2) If you are, what distance?

(3) Have you been training, and if so, what is your regimen?

(4) Do you have any goals?

My HnH partner, Beth, and I will do the 100 (actually more like 103) miles. I've been doing quite a bit of training. Been averaging 190 miles a week the last couple of months. I've done at least two 100k or longer rallies a month since April. Did a century on July 4. Will do another rally (the Hot Rocks in Rockwall) and two more 80 mile training rides in the coming weeks.

My goals are first to break five hours (according to the clock, not riding time). Second, ride the 103 miles without stopping. Goal number one is far more important than number two. Goal number three is to cross the finish line with Beth. We've agreed that if one of us is struggling or has a serious mechanical issue, the other will get 'er done for both of us. It would be especially sweet to make it as a team though.

Good luck to all, and I hope to see you there!

Steve


----------



## culdeus

1) Yeah
2) All the way
3) In the 150 mile a week range, but also a spin class and 40 or so of that is pulling a trailer with a kid so dunno. 
4) The 5 hour clock time is a goal for me as well really I'd like to see a 4:30 computer time. I was able to nearly keep a 20 average if I'm able to discount the absurd wait time I had to use the bathroom in glenrose this weekend for 70. I will be stopping I just don't know where. I'd like to go 100k before stopping, but I don't think they'd like me just letting it hang out if you know what I'm saying. 

From what I recall if you get close to the start line and run in those speeds you will bump into the shorter uscf races before they make the 100k turnoff. 

I'll be riding with some of the high speed low drag types from the ms150 group I ride with among some other guys.


----------



## SlowFast

culdeus said:


> I'd like to go 100k before stopping, but I don't think they'd like me just letting it hang out if you know what I'm saying.


Hey, let 'er fly. I would just request that you drop to the back of the group before doing the deed if we're riding together!

Steve


----------



## dpar

Holy Smokes, you guys are fast. I'll be there as well doing the full 100 and am not overly concerned with time. Last year I did about 5:30 bike time but stopped for about an hour total along the way. Pretty slow compared to you guys.

This year the starting line is supposed to be staged better so that the MTB's and casual riders are kept futher back from teh front. Last year I lined up as per rules and had to fight the first 8-10 miles through slow riders and MTB's before I coul dget steady above 16mph. It was 20 miles befor ethe pack thinned out to where 20+ was possible to average.

Good luck on your goal times.


----------



## culdeus

This year I'm staying 8 blocks from the start so the 1 hour waiting in traffic at 5am isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## Sojourneyman

1) yes siree
2) full 100
3) haha. getting out whenever work will let me, kicking it up a lot the last two weeks (when I'll have a new bike too)
4) most realistically probably round 5:30...providing I don't get slaughtered on the highway like last year


----------



## CMan

(1) Are you going?
Yup, been planning on it for sometime now. Will be my first time.

(2) If you are, what distance?
100 miles.

(3) Have you been training, and if so, what is your regimen?
Rides with the local club and various bike rallies.

(4) Do you have any goals?
I want to do the entire 100 non-stop in under 5 hours. I'm to the point where I can go 100k non-stop averaging 20+ mph with a group, so I'm hoping to be able to push to the entire 100 by the HHH. The only problem will be finding a group that is going the right pace (not too fast, not too slow).


----------



## culdeus

I don't get how you all can go all that way without stopping to empty the ole bladder. I think I need to wear one of those nasa diapers.


----------



## DM_ARCH

Yes I'm going.

100 miler

Yes, sort of been training. I'm just a recreational rider, but I have been doing about 100 miles a week up to 200. Biggest ride of the year was a 100k rally I rode in exactly 3 hours no stops. But I was pretty tired. So....

I hope I can finish in 5 hours with one stop to refill/refuel.


----------



## SlowFast

culdeus said:


> I don't get how you all can go all that way without stopping to empty the ole bladder. I think I need to wear one of those nasa diapers.


Discipline, Grasshopper, discipline. I try to take care of my, uh, business thoroughly before I ride. I guess my adrenaline or something shuts down the urinary tract after that, because I do plenty of prehydration. Dunno for sure. #2 can be a bigger concern depending on what I ate pre-ride

Steve


----------



## innergel

I only do a few rallies a year anymore. I've done them all, and am just put off by the thought of riding with 8000+ people at the HHH. Not to mention the overpriced hotel rooms and general ass whip of getting up there and back, etc. It's a good ride and something that definitely needs to be done at some point in your cycling life. To each their own though.

I told Steve (slowfast) all this during our last ride together. So that info above is for everyone else. And if anyone is planning on riding with Steve and Beth, you better be in good shape, very good. Don't let his name fool you. He's hardly slow. I'm just lucky he's a nice guy and waited for me at the top of the climbs. Beth is a hammer too. She'll rip your legs off. If they can work their way through the crowd at the start, I predict they finish in 4:48:36 and not be breathing too hard.


----------



## MerlinAma

innergel said:


> .......... and am just put off by the thought of riding with 8000+ people at the HHH. Not to mention the overpriced hotel rooms and general ass whip of getting up there and back, etc. It's a good ride and something that definitely needs to be done at some point in your cycling life. To each their own though......


Rode HHH in 1987 and for a few years thereafter.

Now I look for rides in the mountains of Colorado and New Mexico, one of the luxuries of living in the Panhandle of Texas!

Don't ride HHH anymore as I get to ride in the heat and wind for free up here.

I agree it is an event to ride at least once. The folks in WF were super friendly and appreciated the riders being there when I attended.


----------



## SlowFast

innergel said:


> And if anyone is planning on riding with Steve and Beth, you better be in good shape, very good. Don't let his name fool you. He's hardly slow. I'm just lucky he's a nice guy and waited for me at the top of the climbs. Beth is a hammer too. She'll rip your legs off. If they can work their way through the crowd at the start, I predict they finish in 4:48:36 and not be breathing too hard.


You're too kind Jason. I will agree though that Beth is a hammer. She's my hole card in this whole HnH thing. I've been pulling her about 99% of the time in the rallies we've done. She's actually been the first female finisher in two of the five we've done together this year. She's on notice that she's gonna have to do some of the heavy lifting in Wichita Falls, if for no other reason than for me to rest some.

As has been alluded to earlier, not getting caught up in the (slower) crowd is important. We'll line up super early at the very front or close to it to avoid that problem. In my experience, if you do that the real issue is not getting run over. The people at the front tend to get out at an insane pace. I may be a bit touched, but I know I can't hold 26+ for very long, certainly not 100 miles. I've tried it, didn't work. As Cman mentioned, it's imperative to find a group to ride in that's going the right pace. Gotta have a plan.

BTW, 4:59 would be just fine by me. I appreciate the vote of confidence!

Steve


----------



## pedalruns

SlowFast said:


> As has been alluded to earlier, not getting caught up in the (slower) crowd is important. We'll line up super early at the very front or close to it to avoid that problem. In my experience, if you do that the real issue is not getting run over. The people at the front tend to get out at an insane pace. I may be a bit touched, but I know I can't hold 26+ for very long, certainly not 100 miles. I've tried it, didn't work. As Cman mentioned, it's imperative to find a group to ride in that's going the right pace. Gotta have a plan.
> 
> BTW, 4:59 would be just fine by me. I appreciate the vote of confidence!
> 
> Steve


Just ideas for you guys.... 

Yes, a plan is most important.... My best results (years ago) came from rolling down the road a bit and starting early by about 5 minutes..... I then jumped in with the tamdems (not the fastest ones!)... some that had a nice pace but not too fast... I'm a horrible starter... And then I rode with them until about a 40 mile rest stop, I had just enough time to jump off the bike take a bathroom break, top off water, etc.. for the lead single bike group to come by and jump in.... I did this two years in a row and was able to finish with the lead group both times..... Now I know this might be cheating for the purest... but I still had a 100 miles and was able to stay away from the starting madness..., just docked a few minutes from the lead group time since of course I started a few minutes early.. I was very happy with that. 

Trying to decide if I want to try it this year?? I don't have the training I had then, but I've kind of got that itch... had a good ride at the Goatneck, and I have been increasing my miles, so we'll see...


----------



## culdeus

I missed last year, but it appears they will have chip timers this year. More motivation to drop the hammer.


----------



## wipeout

SlowFast said:


> (3) Have you been training, and if so, what is your regimen?


I did the HTH 100 miler in 1983 and 1984, is that enough training?


----------



## culdeus

Save $5 by registering today.


----------



## SlowFast

"I missed last year, but it appears they will have chip timers this year. More motivation to drop the hammer." Culdeus

I guess I forgot a question... are you doing the chip?

Beth and I are doing it. I'll know exactly what my time is when I hit the finish line, chip or no chip. Just kinda curious what the chip will say about how I compare to the other old farts. One foot in the grave, the other still pedaling...

Steve


----------



## culdeus

SlowFast said:


> "I missed last year, but it appears they will have chip timers this year. More motivation to drop the hammer." Culdeus
> 
> I guess I forgot a question... are you doing the chip?
> 
> Beth and I are doing it. I'll know exactly what my time is when I hit the finish line, chip or no chip. Just kinda curious what the chip will say about how I compare to the other old farts. One foot in the grave, the other still pedaling...
> 
> Steve


Why not? Just 5 bucks.


----------



## pedalruns

*Trying to decide what to do...*

Ok it has been a while since I’ve done the 100 miler(early 90’s) and the last time I did it I started early and let the packs catch me… this worked great and has kept me out of those early crashes, but I have been entertaining the idea of trying the start line madness, so I a few questions….. my goal would be to finish in under 5 hours

-Just how early do riders start lining up at the front?

-What about going to the bathroom… once you get a spot can you leave your bike to find a toilet and get back to your spot … Usually I’m so hydrated I need to go many times before a start of an event…. How do you guys/girls handle this if you are there hours early?? 

-And as the start gets close do other riders start squeezing in and really make the getting an early spot not worth it??? Is the area roped off or anything? 

-Also has anyone picked up there packet the morning of the ride, wondering how hard that would be? I haven’t checked the site, and hopfully you can register and pick up your packet locally (in DFW)? Me and a friend might be driving up early Sat. morning or maybe staying somewhere on the way… we don’t have a room yet and don’t really want to pay the high prices in WF.... 

Love to hear any experiences.. thanks.


----------



## culdeus

pedalruns said:


> Ok it has been a while since I’ve done the 100 miler(early 90’s) and the last time I did it I started early and let the packs catch me… this worked great and has kept me out of those early crashes, but I have been entertaining the idea of trying the start line madness, so I a few questions….. my goal would be to finish in under 5 hours
> 
> -Just how early do riders start lining up at the front?
> 
> 4am is when you start to notice it. Some start earlier. By 5am it's filling in quite a bit.
> 
> -What about going to the bathroom… once you get a spot can you leave your bike to find a toilet and get back to your spot … Usually I’m so hydrated I need to go many times before a start of an event…. How do you guys/girls handle this if you are there hours early??
> 
> Yes, you can do this.
> 
> -And as the start gets close do other riders start squeezing in and really make the getting an early spot not worth it??? Is the area roped off or anything?
> 
> The area is roped off to some extent. It won't stop anybody that's determined.
> 
> -Also has anyone picked up there packet the morning of the ride, wondering how hard that would be? I haven’t checked the site, and hopfully you can register and pick up your packet locally (in DFW)? Me and a friend might be driving up early Sat. morning or maybe staying somewhere on the way… we don’t have a room yet and don’t really want to pay the high prices in WF....
> 
> I'm not aware of any packet pickup outside of WF. Pickup starts at 5:30am Saturday, but in practice it is earlier than this.
> 
> Love to hear any experiences.. thanks.



aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pedalruns

culdeus said:


> aaaaaaaaaa



ok well.. thanks????


----------



## dpar

pedalruns said:


> Ok it has been a while since I’ve done the 100 miler(early 90’s) and the last time I did it I started early and let the packs catch me… this worked great and has kept me out of those early crashes, but I have been entertaining the idea of trying the start line madness, so I a few questions….. my goal would be to finish in under 5 hours
> 
> -Just how early do riders start lining up at the front?
> 
> -What about going to the bathroom… once you get a spot can you leave your bike to find a toilet and get back to your spot … Usually I’m so hydrated I need to go many times before a start of an event…. How do you guys/girls handle this if you are there hours early??
> 
> -And as the start gets close do other riders start squeezing in and really make the getting an early spot not worth it??? Is the area roped off or anything?
> 
> -Also has anyone picked up there packet the morning of the ride, wondering how hard that would be? I haven’t checked the site, and hopfully you can register and pick up your packet locally (in DFW)? Me and a friend might be driving up early Sat. morning or maybe staying somewhere on the way… we don’t have a room yet and don’t really want to pay the high prices in WF....
> 
> Love to hear any experiences.. thanks.


I went down last year for teh HnH100, my only experience.

The papers and various reports said bikes would line up as early as 0400.

Riders were packed in by 0600ish and others were filtering into the line all over the place all the way up unitl the start. Some were trying probably trying to find their rightful place forward and some were probably trying to get further ahead than they should have.

This year they are trying a new method to prevent fast riders from lining up behind slow riders and creating havoc. The gist is that, like last year, you will line up based on expected finish times. The goal is to reduce start line problems and prevent the slower and short course riders from jamming the streets.

Check the YMCA for a place on the floor for $12. You can also camp outside on the grass or just sleep in your car. The HnH100 website has info on alternate accomodations.


----------



## culdeus

pedalruns said:


> ok well.. thanks????


I filled in the responses in the quote and hit reply. Then it told me the response was too short. sorry. Was in a hurry to get out yesterday


----------



## pedalruns

dpar said:


> I went down last year for teh HnH100, my only experience.
> 
> Riders were packed in by 0600ish and others were filtering into the line all over the place all the way up unitl the start. Some were trying probably trying to find their rightful place forward and some were probably trying to get further ahead than they should have.
> 
> This year they are trying a new method to prevent fast riders from lining up behind slow riders and creating havoc. The gist is that, like last year, you will line up based on expected finish times. The goal is to reduce start line problems and prevent the slower and short course riders from jamming the streets.


Thanks for the reply... 

that was what I was afraid to hear... looks like at least a solid hour with no bathroom break(my biggest problem with lining up at the start towards the front) or maybe trying to squeeze in but that isn't very nice.. maybe the new system will help??

I think I'm leaning towards starting down the road as I've done in the past, solves alot of the issues for me... and I have a gps now which will show me my stats when all is said and done.


----------



## kenobij

I will be going. I will do the 50. Have a couple people I know that I will be riding with. I have not been training long so I want to do the 50 this year. Been riding about 4 times a week for the past six weeks. Did 30 on Saturday. My plan is to work up to 100 miles by September ride in Waco and then concentrate on speed. Endurance first, then speed. I will try to start near the end of the line at HnH to stay out of the way of the fast riders. I am one of the slow ones, I suppose.


----------



## SlowFast

After completing the 40 miles of hills at the Goatneck, 50 at the HnH should be a piece of cake for you Daniel. You've still got 2.5 weeks to prepare. I would bet you can handle the 100K by then. Then you could say you did the HnH "100". Regardless, good luck and we'll see you there.

Steve


----------



## pedalruns

kenobij said:


> I will be going. I will do the 50. Have a couple people I know that I will be riding with. I have not been training long so I want to do the 50 this year. Been riding about 4 times a week for the past six weeks. Did 30 on Saturday. My plan is to work up to 100 miles by September ride in Waco and then concentrate on speed. Endurance first, then speed. I will try to start near the end of the line at HnH to stay out of the way of the fast riders. I am one of the slow ones, I suppose.


Good luck!! I'm with slowfast... if you did 40 at the Goatneck you should be fine with the 100k... but the main thing is just have fun which ever distance... and if you haven't seen 8000+ riders before it is quite the site!!


----------



## kenobij

Thanks guys! I was considering doing a little more. I am going to attempt to ride from my mother's house in Tyler to mine in Corsicana either this Saturday or next. It is about 80 - 90 miles. If I do that well then I think I will go for the 100 mile at HnH. Again I am working on endurance first then speed. I really appreciate the encouragement, you guys. That really helps!


----------



## culdeus

I really think this event is overrated in terms of difficulty. Since they bumped the start to dawn from 9:30am (to give DFW guys time to get there) it's taken out most of the dangerous heat entirely. 

There are no hills to speak of outside of one speed bump around 25 miles. The rest are just minor elevation changes. The only difficulty really could be the turn to the south at mile 80 into a possibly strong south wind. 

But really there is no flatter century north of the gulf coast in texas than this. And elevation changes are the single biggest knob to turn on century difficulty.

And I'll also say this there are hundreds of tandems on this ride. Tandems provide a vortex of draft unlike anything you've ever seen. Find a tandem and hang on to them tight. They are also much more predictable in their stopping since they weigh more they take longer to stop fast and their speed doesn't vary nearly as much as a single rider because of inertia. A great way to get around the course.


----------



## hollowlegs99

I hope to break a six hour century. Everyone should shoot for realistic goals. That's not "fast" for most of you but I'm 55. I've done 4 centuries this year and I'll be doing another this friday. I've done quite a few 65-90 mile rides. Since I ride north of Houston I'm pretty sure I'm ready for the heat. This will be my first hhh. I'm looking forward to it. I'll be the gray headed dude on the really old red bike.


----------



## crankee

The last time I rode HHH (1997 or '98, I think) I got 'er done in 4h 20m. I've not ridden a century that fast before and most likely will never do so again. There were two keys for me riding HHH fast: good weather and pacelines. Instead of the typical hot and windy conditions, which is the norm for Wichita Falls in late August, I distinctly remember how mild, cloudy and calm that day was. Because of the turnout (10k-ish) you are bound to ride in long and fast pacelines, one after another. I'm talking pacelines of 15-25 cyclists deep.

Good luck and have a blast.


----------



## brentster

I love those pace lines. I've been in some on the MS 150 that were single file and seemed like they were 40 people long. If you were towards the back, you would basically not have to pull because they would fizzle out by the time they got to the next rest stop. Man what fun.

Wichita is too far from Houston


----------



## RoyIII

I am back in the game and am considering driving up to the HtH early that morning and doing the century. I have finally got the right leg working again! Saints preserve us! My training what there is of it has been mainly on a fixed gear and my goal is to (1) finish, (2) before the course closes, and (3) with enough left to drive home. Just thought I'd bump this one up to spotlight the big ride of the month.


----------



## kenobij

Glad to hear from you again, David (RoyIII). Glad you're back in the saddle again. I am planning by big solo ride from my mom's house to mine. It's exactly 83 miles. i will leave at 6 o seven in the morning and try to be done in 5 hours. The following week I will do the HnH, but the distance has yet to be determined. If I do really well with the 83 then I will consider attempt the 100 mile. If not, then the 50 or 100K. Time will tell. I rode a 37 mile today. Much like the ride we all took down here in Corsicana a month or so ago but from my house. Took way too long and wore me clean out.:mad2:


----------



## SlowFast

kenobij said:


> Glad to hear from you again, David (RoyIII). Glad you're back in the saddle again. I am planning by big solo ride from my mom's house to mine. It's exactly 83 miles. i will leave at 6 o seven in the morning and try to be done in 5 hours. The following week I will do the HnH, but the distance has yet to be determined. If I do really well with the 83 then I will consider attempt the 100 mile. If not, then the 50 or 100K. Time will tell. I rode a 37 mile today. Much like the ride we all took down here in Corsicana a month or so ago but from my house. Took way too long and wore me clean out.:mad2:


Be very careful on your 83 mile excursion Daniel. It's getting [email protected] hot out there, ie, a Texas summer finally. Will you have any support available to you? I did an 89 miler last weekend (started at 7 am) with a Mirage teammate. Drank around 1.5 gallons of water, etc., on the ride and just afterwards. Still lost 6 pounds. I sweat like crazy, but I'm pretty sure you're a "sweater" too. 

Like I said earlier, be VERY careful. Good luck!

Steve


----------



## SlowFast

RoyIII said:


> I am back in the game and am considering driving up to the HtH early that morning and doing the century. I have finally got the right leg working again! Saints preserve us! My training what there is of it has been mainly on a fixed gear and my goal is to (1) finish, (2) before the course closes, and (3) with enough left to drive home. Just thought I'd bump this one up to spotlight the big ride of the month.


You're too mean to let a little groin pull hold you back David (RoyIII). Too hard headed too (wink wink). Are you doing a gig the night before and then hauling it to WF? And which of those good looking bikes are you going to straddle? You know which one I'd be on (the lovely Gios). You da man!

Steve


----------



## farawayrider

*Hhh*

Hope to see some of you fellow RBR's out there. Got the spouse to go again (took a bribe of new campy shamal wheels, which luckily match her "new" handlebar tape) and will meet a buddy there as well on his new c-50. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoyIII

Yes, I'll be on the Gios. I'm working on butt callouses; apparantly the head takes care of itself, although I'm angling for a Bell Sweep. good way to do it the ride: gig to HtH ! I can sleep during the ride!


----------



## SlowFast

RoyIII said:


> Yes, I'll be on the Gios. I'm working on butt callouses; apparantly the head takes care of itself, although I'm angling for a Bell Sweep. good way to do it the ride: gig to HtH ! I can sleep during the ride!


If you ride that gorgeous Gios you won't be able to sleep while riding. All the riders saying "nice bike" will keep you awake. I'm so envious I can barely stand it. If I start to slow down at some point, I'm gonna focus on my jealousy of that classy Gios and hammer down that much harder! 

Steve


----------



## pedalruns

RoyIII said:


> I am back in the game and am considering driving up to the HtH early that morning and doing the century. I have finally got the right leg working again! Saints preserve us! My training what there is of it has been mainly on a fixed gear and my goal is to (1) finish, (2) before the course closes, and (3) with enough left to drive home. Just thought I'd bump this one up to spotlight the big ride of the month.


Hey I'm thinking of doing the drive up in the AM or maybe try for a hotel in Decatur... I think the drive home might be a bit sketcy... but I'll have a friend only doing the 25 or 50 miles, so hopfully she will be driving back. 

Hey fixed gear riding is great training.. I have a fixed I ride quite a bit, all though lately I've been mainly on my regular geared bike, due to some saddle issues. Good luck!


----------



## kenobij

SlowFast said:


> Be very careful on your 83 mile excursion Daniel. It's getting [email protected] hot out there, ie, a Texas summer finally. Will you have any support available to you? I did an 89 miler last weekend (started at 7 am) with a Mirage teammate. Drank around 1.5 gallons of water, etc., on the ride and just afterwards. Still lost 6 pounds. I sweat like crazy, but I'm pretty sure you're a "sweater" too.
> 
> Like I said earlier, be VERY careful. Good luck!
> 
> Steve



That I am! It pours off of me! I will have some support, though. My brother is supposed to follow me in his car in which will be a cooler full of hydration, snacks, and lunch. He will also carry an extra set of wheels should something happen to mine. If I get too tired or feel that I can't make it, he'll be my sag wagon to take me home. I will follow your example and hydrate very well before and after. The forecast says the high will be 100. I am leaving the house at 6:00 so hopefully I will be finished before the hottest part of the day.


----------



## SlowFast

The Big Day is almost here. 10 days away. What's everyone's training/tapering routine between now and then?

I've all ready cut back on the miles. Hadn't planned on cutting back quite as much as I have so far, but the extreme heat and a pronounced case of dead leg (over training?) convinced me to not push it. Gone only 50 so far this week, doing 30 tomorrow. Saturday going 70 at a moderate pace with a Mirage teammate. Resting Sunday. Easy 20 spin Monday. Fairly hard 30+ Tuesday. Easy, easy 20 spin Wednesday, then packing the bike. Carbs, carbs, carbs, and lots of prehydration Thursday and Friday. Hopefully line up that HnH Saturday morning rested, hydrated, fueled, and peaked.

Steve


----------



## dpar

Looks like you're training pretty hard. I stopped parathon training last week to ride. I did a moderate 45 Thursday morning and another 25 easy Thursday night. 30 on Saturday, a very hot hot hot(100 temp, 106 heat index) metric century on Sunday and will ride 40 this Thursday, 70 on Saturday, and maybe an easy 10-15 spin next week.


----------



## Slartibartfast

*HHH newbie...*

Never done HHH before, but I'm fitter than usual this year and yesterday stumbled into a deal on a room in WF. Since I had no idea I'd get a room I haven't trained specifically for this rally, but I have a little over 4,000 miles this year including a solo century three weeks ago so I feel pretty good about surviving it. I'll be happy if I do it in 5 hours rolling time, not quite in most of this thread's league.

I rode 40 fast in Katy last Wednesday, 40 fast in Galveston Thurs, 75 easy but hilly in Crowley/Benbrook/Aledo Saturday, 20 easy Sunday, 25 fast hilly today. I plan 30-40 easy tomorrow, 50 fast hilly Sat, 60-70 easy hilly Sun, 20 easy Mon, 25 fast hilly Wed. (BTW, when I say "fast" I mean fast for me; when I say hilly I mean about 50 ft/mi average ascent. I understand HHH is about 22 ft/mi average ascent.)

Carbs Wed-Fri, plus steak or salmon Friday evening -- I'll probably have to bring it from Fort Worth to avoid the restaurant crowds...


----------



## pedalruns

SlowFast said:


> The Big Day is almost here. 10 days away. What's everyone's training/tapering routine between now and then?
> 
> I've all ready cut back on the miles. Hadn't planned on cutting back quite as much as I have so far, but the extreme heat and a pronounced case of dead leg (over training?) convinced me to not push it. Gone only 50 so far this week, doing 30 tomorrow. Saturday going 70 at a moderate pace with a Mirage teammate. Resting Sunday. Easy 20 spin Monday. Fairly hard 30+ Tuesday. Easy, easy 20 spin Wednesday, then packing the bike. Carbs, carbs, carbs, and lots of prehydration Thursday and Friday. Hopefully line up that HnH Saturday morning rested, hydrated, fueled, and peaked.
> 
> Steve



Good question... I've kept my miles up during this week, (still not quite as much as your cutback!) Probably will do some kind of long ride on Sat or Sunday, like yourself... and take the other day off.... I'm trying to decided if I want to do one of the group rides or just ride my on pace at the lake.. and then I will cut back the miles next week, but try and keep some speed/intensity in the rides (at least what speed I have!) 

Hopefully I have enough miles in.... I will have to pace myself very good early on and not go too fast... I think I will probably roll out early, after the racers go by... This way I can ride at my own pace for the first miles and get a good warmup, this will make my time a bit slower... but hopefully I can find a group my speed coming by and depending on the heat & wind maybe make one stop?? 

So that is my ride plan... and since I'll be registering the morning of... and I've never done that, and also helping a 1st timer get lined up for a shorter distance... things may have to be adjusted that morning depending on how all that goes, all part of the experience!!! 

And fougasg... you sure get around Texas with all your riding!!


----------



## culdeus

Sat
Aug 25

Scattered T-Storms
88°/71° 60% chance of rain


----------



## SlowFast

culdeus said:


> Sat
> Aug 25
> 
> Scattered T-Storms
> 88°/71° 60% chance of rain


I saw that too. I wasn't going to mention it for a few days, lest I tempt the weather gods to do an about face. But since you went there all ready culdeus, the long range forecast looks good. Only downside (and we're picking nits here), south wind 8 mph. Let's keep our fingers crossed!

Steve


----------



## culdeus

S8 is nothing. If anything that's below average for that part of Texas.


----------



## SlowFast

culdeus said:


> S8 is nothing. If anything that's below average for that part of Texas.


Agreed. Like I said, picking nits. South at 8 would be another blessing of sorts. Heck, the forecast for rain doesn't sound too bad either. After dealing with blast furnace temps recently, it sounds refreshing.

Steve


----------



## Slartibartfast

Does the rain chance not bother anyone? I'd rather have 95F and dry. Of course none of this matters more than a week away...


----------



## SlowFast

fougasg said:


> Does the rain chance not bother anyone? I'd rather have 95F and dry. Of course none of this matters more than a week away...


The rain won't bother me much at all, unless it's an absolute downpour. I'll slow down on the few turns, but on the long stretches w/o turns it shouldn't have much effect. At the Tour d' Italia this year we rode for a good 20 miles in a fairly hard rain, and I can honestly say it MAY have slowed us down by 2/10 mph.

Like you said though, we're more than a week away. A lot can change between now and then.

Steve


----------



## culdeus

fougasg said:


> Does the rain chance not bother anyone? I'd rather have 95F and dry. Of course none of this matters more than a week away...


Nope. HH100 is basically four right turns and they sweep the course. All of it.


----------



## pedalruns

kenobij said:


> That I am! It pours off of me! I will have some support, though. My brother is supposed to follow me in his car in which will be a cooler full of hydration, snacks, and lunch. He will also carry an extra set of wheels should something happen to mine. If I get too tired or feel that I can't make it, he'll be my sag wagon to take me home. I will follow your example and hydrate very well before and after. The forecast says the high will be 100. I am leaving the house at 6:00 so hopefully I will be finished before the hottest part of the day.



Hey did you do this, how did it go, how did you feel, hopefully you didn't go too hard?? 

Hope everyone had a good ride this past weekend? The weather was perfect Sat. morning... I got a 70 mile ride in, mostly by myself not pushing too hard, just getting time in the saddle... 

For HH weekend looks like the temps will range from the low to mid 70's to mid 90's with winds 5-10... unless that changes... not too bad.. just hope the wind stays down more than anyting else.


----------



## SlowFast

pedalruns said:


> Hope everyone had a good ride this past weekend? The weather was perfect Sat. morning... I got a 70 mile ride in, mostly by myself not pushing too hard, just getting time in the saddle...
> 
> For HH weekend looks like the temps will range from the low to mid 70's to mid 90's with winds 5-10... unless that changes... not too bad.. just hope the wind stays down more than anyting else.


I did a moderate paced 72 miler Saturday. Had a brain [email protected], lost my line, and crashed for the first time since 2003. Thankfully didn't take down my two riding partners and not much damage to myself (or the bike). I'll be ready Saturday morning with no ill effects. Leaving in a few minutes for a semi brisk 30 miler, my last ride of any consequence before the HnH. After tomorrow's 20 mile super easy spin, the bike is packed up.

Weather forecast still looks very good. Fingers crossed!

Steve


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Got my HHH wakeup call...*

Rode a fast 53 Saturday morning, planned to do an easy 70 Sunday in the heat of the day but I underhydrated and didn't eat properly either. After 35 I was toast -- dizzy and slow. At 38 I ate and drank everything I had left, and it perked me up enough to get in 50 on the road.

When I got home I ate a full meal then got on the trainer for a little more than an hour, so I wound up sorta getting 70 in, but not how I planned.

I'll have a way better plan for HHH. :idea:


----------



## pedalruns

SlowFast said:


> I did a moderate paced 72 miler Saturday. Had a brain [email protected], lost my line, and crashed for the first time since 2003. Thankfully didn't take down my two riding partners and not much damage to myself (or the bike). I'll be ready Saturday morning with no ill effects. Leaving in a few minutes for a semi brisk 30 miler, my last ride of any consequence before the HnH. After tomorrow's 20 mile super easy spin, the bike is packed up.
> 
> Weather forecast still looks very good. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Steve


Wow Steve.... glad you weren't hurt. Hopefully you now have your crash over for the next 4 years! 

Seemed pretty windy tonight... hope it dies down a little in WFon Saturday!


----------



## CMan

pedalruns said:


> Hope everyone had a good ride this past weekend? The weather was perfect Sat. morning... I got a 70 mile ride in, mostly by myself not pushing too hard, just getting time in the saddle...
> 
> For HH weekend looks like the temps will range from the low to mid 70's to mid 90's with winds 5-10... unless that changes... not too bad.. just hope the wind stays down more than anyting else.


I rode the Chili Pepper. It was a hard ride with the hills and wind, but I was happy with how I did. I went out last night with my normal group and did 37 and felt pretty strong. That's my last ride till the HHH and I'm hoping it's a good indication of how I'll feel this weekend.


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Well, how'd everyone do?...*

It was my first HHH -- lucked out and got strangely easy conditions. It WAS easy conditions, right? I was expecting upper nineties and 20-mph wind, but got mid-80s and 10 mph.    

I met my speed objective thanks to good conditions and fast pacelines, and enjoyed the ride. Looking forward to easy recovery ride tomorrow. How'd everyone else fare?

Did anyone see the crash at the finish of one of the sanctioned races? Photographer misjudged the combination of sprinter's speed and telephoto effect. Carried off in ambulance :sad: ; rider okay, I believe. :thumbsup:


----------



## pedalruns

fougasg said:


> Did anyone see the crash at the finish of one of the sanctioned races? Photographer misjudged the combination of sprinter's speed and telephoto effect. Carried off in ambulance :sad: ; rider okay, I believe. :thumbsup:



Wow, I bet it was one of the event photogs... those guys are good, but just don't know much about racing and how fast those guys go... 

I kind of missed not having my camera out there, I've take shots of the HH races for the past several years, but didn't even take my camera this year... but I think overall I had more fun riding!!! 
Check out my website, quite a few cycling type photos(except not as much this year, as I've been too busy riding)... www.jerearnold.com


----------



## pedalruns

fougasg said:


> It was my first HHH -- lucked out and got strangely easy conditions. It WAS easy conditions, right? I was expecting upper nineties and 20-mph wind, but got mid-80s and 10 mph.
> 
> I met my speed objective thanks to good conditions and fast pacelines, and enjoyed the ride. Looking forward to easy recovery ride tomorrow. How'd everyone else fare?
> 
> :



Congrats, sounds like you had a great ride!!

Well.. my ride was ok... I thought the wind was pretty strong myself, but not a death wind. 

I started early as planned, along with the 100's of others!!! I felt ok in the beginning, didn't start too fast... got in a good group for a bit, road by myself for a while, talked to a guy on a beautiful Waterford, got spit out of a group, stopped at a rest stop, rode by myself for a bit... got picked up by a group in the last 20-25 miles and just about made my goal time of 5 hours total time and on that little over pass just before the finish, both of my legs cramped up... my bike comes to complete halt, I nearly fall over... So I strech and drink what liquid I have left... and getting back started again was tricky, I had to ride diagonal across the giant overpass slope to keep my legs from cramping again... I then basicaly coast in at five hours and 1 minute!!! 

Oh well.... I was shooting for 5 hours total time.. my actual ride time was faster, oh well, didn't crash and didn't need an IV!! All in all a good ride for me.


----------



## Sojourneyman

I rode most of it with my friend, round 6 hours. I dropped him a couple of times and would wait at rest stops. miles 40-50 were awesome for me, I was flying


----------



## SlowFast

I thought the conditions weren't too bad. At least until we turned right towards Hell's Gate on the service road. The wind was just strong enough for me to mumble nasty things about it numerous times the last 25 miles. 

I achieved only one of my three goals. Missed the five hour goal badly. Basically began hitting the wall around mile 65. Totally blew up at mile 80. Limped in from there. Thought I might fall over sideways a few times near the end I was going so slow. Lived up to the "slow" part of my screen name. Finished in a very pedestrian 5:43, thirty minutes slower than the last time I did the HnH. Ouch.

Beth and I were seperated in the first couple of miles and didn't finish together, so that was a disappointment. My last goal was to finish w/o stopping. Put that one in the win column. Wasn't fun though, especially the last 22 miles.

Overall a good experience. Hope everyone else had a good, safe time.

Steve


----------



## pedalruns

SlowFast said:


> I thought the conditions weren't too bad. At least until we turned right towards Hell's Gate on the service road. The wind was just strong enough for me to mumble nasty things about it numerous times the last 25 miles.
> 
> I achieved only one of my three goals. Missed the five hour goal badly. Basically began hitting the wall around mile 65. Totally blew up at mile 80. Limped in from there. Thought I might fall over sideways a few times near the end I was going so slow. Lived up to the "slow" part of my screen name. Finished in a very pedestrian 5:43, thirty minutes slower than the last time I did the HnH. Ouch.
> 
> Beth and I were seperated in the first couple of miles and didn't finish together, so that was a disappointment. My last goal was to finish w/o stopping. Put that one in the win column. Wasn't fun though, especially the last 22 miles.
> 
> Overall a good experience. Hope everyone else had a good, safe time.
> 
> Steve


I bet maybe your crash last weekend had an affect, taking a fall even if nothing gets broken can be hard on a body? Still pretty good, I mean a bad day and 5:43 isn't really that bad at all, congrats. (In fact anyone riding a100 miles in whatever time is super) I can't believe you didn't stop at all!! I stopped at one rest stop and refilled and still in the end my camel back was empty and both bottles and one small one I carried in my back pocket... and I still cramped up in the end.. Were you out of water?


----------



## Slartibartfast

*pedalruns / Slowfast...*

Thanks for the congrats!

I've got nothing but admiration for anyone close to 5 hours clock time, or anybody riding a full century without stopping -- Kudos to you guys! You had GREAT rides! :thumbsup: (I have to ask, however, now that you did HHH w/o stopping, will you do it again? Sounds like a way to make a century reeeeally long! Good goal, though.)

My goal was 5 hours rolling time -- made it in 4'53" rolling :thumbsup: ; but a leisurely 6 hours clock time -- partly due to a loooong stay at the beer stop a few miles from the finish, which I doubt I'll do again.

Okay, next up is the rescheduled Honey Tour of Burleson, 7:55 Saturday.  Bet I'm the only one in this thread planning to do it, but I'm told it's a good one.


----------



## SlowFast

pedalruns said:


> I bet maybe your crash last weekend had an affect, taking a fall even if nothing gets broken can be hard on a body? Still pretty good, I mean a bad day and 5:43 isn't really that bad at all, congrats. (In fact anyone riding a100 miles in whatever time is super) I can't believe you didn't stop at all!! I stopped at one rest stop and refilled and still in the end my camel back was empty and both bottles and one small one I carried in my back pocket... and I still cramped up in the end.. Were you out of water?


Thanks Jere (pedalruns). I started with a 100 oz. camelback, four large water bottles, a large bottle with a Hammer Gel/water mix, and four Clif bars. I developed a kink in my camelback's tube, and couldn't drink out of it until about mile 70 (when I pushed and pulled on it and made it work finally). Had about 1/3 of it left at the end. Not a big fan of drinking out of bottles when pedaling hard (major weakness on my part), so still had one full bottle at the end. Used most of the gel (Hammer gel rocks!). I never, ever want to eat another Clif bar, and had three left in my bento bag when I crossed the line. 

Honestly, I think last weeks crash had little or no effect on me. My two big problems were going out too fast and then not hydrating very well. I also had a devil of a time hooking up with a good group. It seemed like every time I found one, they decided I could do all the work. I'd gotten my second wind at about 75 miles, fell in with a decent group, and was feeling pretty good. Took my "turn" pulling just as we turned directly into the wind. Couldn't get anyone to spell me, and just blew up completely. Totally cooked. Not very smart!

I absolutely hate that you had severe problems at the end. 5:01 is a terrific ride regardless, but to cramp up within a mile of the finish line is just not fair. Matter of fact, it sucks! Congratulations on a great ride, and I feel your pain too.

Steve


----------



## SlowFast

fougasg said:


> Thanks for the congrats!
> 
> I've got nothing but admiration for anyone close to 5 hours clock time, or anybody riding a full century without stopping -- Kudos to you guys! You had GREAT rides! :thumbsup: (I have to ask, however, now that you did HHH w/o stopping, will you do it again? Sounds like a way to make a century reeeeally long! Good goal, though.)
> 
> My goal was 5 hours rolling time -- made it in 4'53" rolling :thumbsup: ; but a leisurely 6 hours clock time -- partly due to a loooong stay at the beer stop a few miles from the finish, which I doubt I'll do again.


Way to go Dan (fougasg). 4:53 rolling is really getting busy, and 6 hours clock time is quite a ride as well. You should be very proud. I'm jealous about your beer stop too!

2007 was the third time I've done the HnH without stopping. Matter of fact, I've never stopped at the HnH. I don't know if it's real smart on my part, but it's become a point of pride for me. I'd MUCH prefer to break 5 hours, but when it became apparent that it wasn't happening this year, there was no way I was going to stop. The last time I did this ride (2003) I cramped badly at mile 75 while averaging over 21mph. I unclipped my cramping right leg and pedaled with my left until the cramp loosened up some. Did this drill repeatedly until the finish (5:13). Very disappointing, but I didn't stop. No cramps this year, but bonking isn't pleasant either.

Once again, congrats on a fine day in WF!

Steve


----------



## pedalruns

SlowFast said:


> Thanks Jere (pedalruns). I started with a 100 oz. camelback, four large water bottles, a large bottle with a Hammer Gel/water mix, and four Clif bars. I developed a kink in my camelback's tube, and couldn't drink out of it until about mile 70 (when I pushed and pulled on it and made it work finally). Had about 1/3 of it left at the end. Not a big fan of drinking out of bottles when pedaling hard (major weakness on my part), so still had one full bottle at the end. Used most of the gel (Hammer gel rocks!). I never, ever want to eat another Clif bar, and had three left in my bento bag when I crossed the line.
> 
> Honestly, I think last weeks crash had little or no effect on me. My two big problems were going out too fast and then not hydrating very well. I also had a devil of a time hooking up with a good group. It seemed like every time I found one, they decided I could do all the work. I'd gotten my second wind at about 75 miles, fell in with a decent group, and was feeling pretty good. Took my "turn" pulling just as we turned directly into the wind. Couldn't get anyone to spell me, and just blew up completely. Totally cooked. Not very smart!
> 
> I absolutely hate that you had severe problems at the end. 5:01 is a terrific ride regardless, but to cramp up within a mile of the finish line is just not fair. Matter of fact, it sucks! Congratulations on a great ride, and I feel your pain too.
> 
> Steve


Yes going out to fast can have a big impact as with getting with groups that let you do all the pulling!! I find that amazing you were able to stay on your bike and finish without stopping, especially after blowing up in the end and in the head wind. No not many wanted to pull that last part... some of those guys that went on have you to thank. 

I had trouble finding groups going my speed as well... had a good one in the beginning and had the chance to jump on a big peloton (with the fast tandems) and really in hind sight I should have tried it... as I ended up with about 7 strong riders in which when I pulled I was using way to much energy and we could see the big peloton just in front... I pulled out of that group..... road alone for a good part in the middle, I just couldn't find one going my speed, but luckily in the last 25 miles I found a good one, but like you I ended up doing more work in the head wind which probably led to the cramping in the very end... 

I should have stopped at that beer stop a few miles from the finish like fougasg, maybe that would hydrated me enough!! Several in the group I was in did stop and one guy had a big cup of beer riding along... and it sure did look good!!


----------



## DM_ARCH

Well, I missed my time bad. I got separated in the beginning from buddies, but didi great until mile 80 where I blew up. No cramps, just muscle fatigue. I had avg. 20 up till then. Then I waited like 15 min. at that rest stop and when I was about to leave when one of my buddys rolls in bleeding. He got taken down between 40 and 50. He was pretty discouraged and pretty beat up. I think he went down at 25 mph straight on his shoulder.

So I stayed with him and we just cruised the rest of the way, and stopped at rest stops. It was like 6 hours on the bike.

My other friend that went rode it in 4:40 with two stops one for water and one for the free beer. lol Crazy ex-racer. He only has ridden like 4 or 5 times in the last two months, and he shows up does awesome...I'm so jealous!


----------



## SlowFast

pedalruns said:


> Yes going out to fast can have a big impact as with getting with groups that let you do all the pulling!! I find that amazing you were able to stay on your bike and finish without stopping, especially after blowing up in the end and in the head wind. No not many wanted to pull that last part... some of those guys that went on have you to thank.
> 
> I had trouble finding groups going my speed as well... had a good one in the beginning and had the chance to jump on a big peloton (with the fast tandems) and really in hind sight I should have tried it... as I ended up with about 7 strong riders in which when I pulled I was using way to much energy and we could see the big peloton just in front... I pulled out of that group..... road alone for a good part in the middle, I just couldn't find one going my speed, but luckily in the last 25 miles I found a good one, but like you I ended up doing more work in the head wind which probably led to the cramping in the very end...
> 
> I should have stopped at that beer stop a few miles from the finish like fougasg, maybe that would hydrated me enough!! Several in the group I was in did stop and one guy had a big cup of beer riding along... and it sure did look good!!


I bridged up over and over and over early on in search of the perfect group. All that did was burn up energy I could've used later. I think next year I'm gonna make a concerted effort to put together a group that starts together and rides all the way as a team. As an example, I saw numerous Mirage members Saturday, almost always riding alone. No reason we couldn't team up and ride much faster. Definitely would help when you turn into that rude south wind.

The beer stop was tempting. If I stopped I would've stayed there though. Cheers!

Steve


----------



## kenobij

Well, Steve, I took your advice. I attempted the HnH 100. Got a late start because of the long line at the bathroom near registration. Started at 7:30 with the slower 25 milers and had to work my way up. Had some cramping the first 30 miles in my calf muscles. Not sure why. Hydrated plenty all week long and that morning. I got to mile 60 rest stop at 12:31 right after Hell's gate closed. I was not happy. 1 stupid minute!! Ended up doing 75 miles but finished strong. Sprinted the last 500 yards or so at 26! I refuse to feel bad for not making it to Hell's Gate. After only 2 months of riding seriously again, i think I did OK. Sorry I missed you all there. We need to ride together again soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slartibartfast

SlowFast said:


> I bridged up over and over and over early on in search of the perfect group. All that did was burn up energy I could've used later. I think next year I'm gonna make a concerted effort to put together a group that starts together and rides all the way as a team.


I'm no expert after only one HHH, but IMHO putting your own group together is the way to go. I rode with the same guys I train with. We all know our own and each others' strengths and limitations, and each started with the appropriate expectations. We rode as a group of 6 until Hell's Gate, where even a mile or so of headwind shelled two off the back. We carried a 21-mph average (rolling) into Charlie, where we lost two more to the wind. That left me and a buddy who rides for the hell of it -- he's a near-elite marathoner who won the Masters' class trail run on Sunday -- on our own for the rest of the ride.

And I do mean ON OUR OWN. I was astounded at the lack of help, same as you guys reported. It should not be hard to find a few dudes to work with you, even 80 miles into the ride. After all, it's the biggest ride in the country. There must be someone strong enough to take their turn in a paceline with a couple of middle-aged non-racers. We needed to link up with you guys -- of course we couldn't have stayed with you because we had to stop occasionally!

As for hydration and nutrition, you guys must be from a different planet. I frankly have no idea how you did it. During the time period from an hour before the ride to an hour after, I drank about 320 ounces of liquids. I ate 5 gel packs, including 3 of the high-protein AccelGels. I also ate a Clif Bar and a Builders Protein Bar. I ate bananas at 4 rest stops. I had one beer. :biggrin5:


----------



## pedalruns

fougasg said:


> And I do mean ON OUR OWN. I was astounded at the lack of help, same as you guys reported. It should not be hard to find a few dudes to work with you, even 80 miles into the ride. After all, it's the biggest ride in the country. There must be someone strong enough to take their turn in a paceline with a couple of middle-aged non-racers. We needed to link up with you guys -- of course we couldn't have stayed with you because we had to stop occasionally!



What I found was funny in that last stretch in the wind... There would be a single file line and as guys got closer to take their turn on front some would pull off before getting to the front!! So not only did they not take the pull they created a gap to make up!! I took my turns and made up several gaps and I'm a girl, I tried very hard to do my part if I was in a pace line.. 

But I do admit in that last stetch on the smooth road within 10 miles to go, I looked back and saw at least 30 strong looking riders behind(another group had caught up) so I pulled out of the line and got behind those 30 riders.....and it felt so good to get behind that big of a draft, too bad it didn't happen sooner!!


----------



## pedalruns

kenobij said:


> Well, Steve, I took your advice. I attempted the HnH 100. Got a late start because of the long line at the bathroom near registration. Started at 7:30 with the slower 25 milers and had to work my way up. Had some cramping the first 30 miles in my calf muscles. Not sure why. Hydrated plenty all week long and that morning. I got to mile 60 rest stop at 12:31 right after Hell's gate closed. I was not happy. 1 stupid minute!! Ended up doing 75 miles but finished strong. Sprinted the last 500 yards or so at 26! I refuse to feel bad for not making it to Hell's Gate. After only 2 months of riding seriously again, i think I did OK. Sorry I missed you all there. We need to ride together again soon.:thumbsup:



Sorry you missed hells gate, but you got to go thru the Air Force base!! My friend did the 50 and she thought that was about the coolest part of the ride. 

Good job on 75 miles and finishing strong.. I sure wasn't sprinting the last 500 yards.


----------



## hollowlegs99

I finished with a dissapointing time but I actually feel good as this was my first HHH. 6:29 total 6:15 bike time. It was brutal out there in the wind for the last 20 or so. At about mile 82 I cramped, had to dismount and stretch it out on the side of the road. I've never had a cramp so bad that I had to get off the bike. I thought I would try and make it with only two stops but ended up with three plus the cramp stop. I poured a lot of water over my head, down my front and back. I echo others here in that I caught on with quite a few great pace lines up until about mile 60 but they were few and far between after that at my speed. I swear there were some lines that must have passed me five or six times as I would recognize them blowing by me only to see them fifteen miles or so later blowing by me again - that got to be wierd at times. I noticed everyone slowed quite a bit those last 10 miles or so, not so many blowing by me. I too sprinted at the end even though my racing days were over thirty years ago. There was something that took over when I saw a crowd yelling and a finish line. It was way cool the anouncer told the crowd my name and that I was sprinting after a 100 miles.


----------

